# Zante or Malia?



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Me and a few of the lads are looking for a cheap holiday end of August. We were thinking either Zante or Malia.

Has anyone been to both? Which has the better nightlife, girls to lads ratio etc.

What are the prices like for drinks etc. Ive been looking on icelolly.co.uk, prices seem to be around £200 for either resort.

Ta. :beer:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

ive been to zante but not malia so cant compare

really tho they'll be very similar, most greek islands are for that type of holiday, and usually drinks etc are all the same, generall 5euro'ish a drink, smaller/not as busy pubs doing the better deals


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Me and a few of the lads are looking for a cheap holiday end of August. We were thinking either Zante or Malia.
> 
> Has anyone been to both? Which has the better nightlife, girls to lads ratio etc.
> 
> ...


definitely go to zante. just got back from ibiza and the rep said malia is finished now. ibiza is no 1 spot then zante!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

ive been malia not zante but didnt like malia at all. just got back from ayia napa was quality there.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

malia mate! its quality, went last year, was soo good, going back 3rd august, loads of pussy!


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Been too Zante last year in August was a good 10 days was more females than guys but think that may be not the case this year as alot of people ive spoken too are heading too Zante in big groups of males lol nightlife was ok mostly rnb that is played most places have reasonable prices on drinks and have certain offers shots etc . Going too Malia this august so will watch this thread too see what peoples views are of it thats been.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

glasgow_mm said:


> Been too Zante last year in August was a good 10 days was more females than guys but think that may be not the case this year as alot of people ive spoken too are heading too Zante in big groups of males lol nightlife was ok mostly rnb that is played most places have reasonable prices on drinks and have certain offers shots etc . Going too Malia this august so will watch this thread too see what peoples views are of it thats been.


**** r&b! i wont be going to zante!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ended up coming back from Malia with my eat sticthed back together and a fractures knuckle


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Ended up coming back from Malia with my eat sticthed back together and a fractures knuckle


lol any other good experiences of the place?:laugh:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

glasgow_mm said:


> lol any other good experiences of the place?:laugh:


got run over and woke up in hospital, maybe why dont like it there lol.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

glasgow_mm said:


> lol any other good experiences of the place?:laugh:


Yep,

The really great drink deals,

Which were watered down to **** and when we pulled then on it we got told to **** off


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

lol my mate got knocked down off two prs on a scooter our first night in Zante


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive been to Malia twice - First time was ten years ago and was absolute quality. Went again last year and it just wasnt the same. Maybe Im getting old.

Went Zante about 3 years ago and thought it was pretty poor to be honest. Loads of really young yoofs and the main bar/club bit is actually pretty small compared to Malia/Kavos/Faliraki etc...

Drink prices are going to be the same at either place really.

How old are you?

I'd go Ibiza (which is where I am going end of July) - Good times.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

dalboy said:


> Ive been to Malia twice - First time was ten years ago and was absolute quality. Went again last year and it just wasnt the same. Maybe Im getting old.
> 
> Went Zante about 3 years ago and thought it was pretty poor to be honest. Loads of really young yoofs and the main bar/club bit is actually pretty small compared to Malia/Kavos/Faliraki etc...
> 
> ...


Im 24, getting old now. Im a bit concerned the 17/18 year olds might get on me nerves a bit, but thats life I suppose.

Ive been to Ibiza twice, had the best time of my life there, when I was 17. The plan was to go there again, I don't think it will cost much more than anywhere else, but my mate is adamant its too expensive.

Seems to be a mixed opinion on Zante or Malia. Decisions...


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

bin malia was a good **** up, just dont **** off the police

few more lads than girls but same as anywhere really

never been zante so cant compare

edit: if your expecting clubs like in ibiza forget it


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Im 24, getting old now. Im a bit concerned the 17/18 year olds might get on me nerves a bit, but thats life I suppose.
> 
> Ive been to Ibiza twice, had the best time of my life there, when I was 17. The plan was to go there again, I don't think it will cost much more than anywhere else, but my mate is adamant its too expensive.
> 
> Seems to be a mixed opinion on Zante or Malia. Decisions...


mate i thought ibiza was going to be more expensive than it was. its decent pricing. only thing that hits you is the drinks in big clubs like amnesia for example 16e for a voda coke


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I went to Malia about 10 years ago and enjoyed it. Also did Zante but didn't like it as much as malia. If you just want to go out on the lash and pull birds with your mates both those places will tick the boxes but th clubs are far too commercial for my taste.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

chezzer said:


> mate i thought ibiza was going to be more expensive than it was. its decent pricing. only thing that hits you is the drinks in big clubs like amnesia for example 16e for a voda coke


I know mate, the last two times I went (2003 and 2004), I only spent about £800 in a fortnight and the accomodation was about £300. That included, going to Es Paradis water party, Eden about three times, Amnesia and some night in Privelege in the first year. Second year was pretty similar clubs wise.

I think if we go and just go to one big night, we wont have to spend more than £300 in a week.

I don't care what anyone says, I think the West End is sh*t hot, cant beat a bit of Tropicanas haha. Both my flat mates worked there last summer and said its still boss out there.

I dont know why my mate is not up for Ibiza, but to be honest, wouldn't mind somewhere different.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> I know mate, the last two times I went (2003 and 2004), I only spent about £800 in a fortnight and the accomodation was about £300. That included, going to Es Paradis water party, Eden about three times, Amnesia and some night in Privelege in the first year. Second year was pretty similar clubs wise.
> 
> I think if we go and just go to one big night, we wont have to spend more than £300 in a week.
> 
> ...


haha i went there on the last day. it was bloody brilliant. The music was pumping in there and we had good drink deals also!!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I went to Malia about 10 years ago and enjoyed it. Also did Zante but didn't like it as much as malia. *If you just want to go out on the lash and pull birds with your mates* both those places will tick the boxes but th clubs are far too commercial for my taste.


Thats exactly what we are after, somewhere to go get smashed and have a laugh and hopefully smash some pasties. :bounce:

Sounds like both places are pretty similar, I take it Zante is smaller than Malia mate?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i need to go ibiza been nearly everwhere else except there.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

went to zante once with a crazed ex-girlfriend who i had already finished with (bad mistake) and spent nearly the 2wks trying to run away from her lol then got a motorbike lol but crashed it pished and then spent the next 4days trying to escape the owners of the garage lol

overall good holiday lmao


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Been to malia, ayai nappa twice and Kos

None of em come close to ibiza


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

I'm off to Malia on Tuesday, heard there is some prime ladies there... shall report back after July 20th when i'm absolutely ruined!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Did Malia 18 yeard ago, fck me I'm old. Dropped a bike on it's side going down main drag p1ssed as a newt when a copper tried to flag me over. He helped me pick bike up, suzuki virago chopper, told me to walk it back to hotel. Damned nice policemen them Greeks

!!


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Zante all the way mate


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Went to Zante when I was 18, the best holiday I'v ever been on! (There was 26 of us though so no doubt that helped!) Was a great place though, would definitely recommend it, have never been to malia though 

Like Bulk said though, there are a lot of 17 / 18 year olds about , however there were quite a few in early 20's when I was there!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got back from malia, its not bad i was getting 3 double vodka redbulls for 5 euros or 2 dbl vod red and 2-3 shots for the same.

The ratio of guys to girls was good, more girls than guys.

The bigger clubs are rubbish but the smaller club/bars are more fun imo.

A tip if you don't want a girl trying to drag you into a bar every minute say you are working, they leave you alone straight away.

The place is heaving with quad bikes and drunk people on them at night with no helmets.

Only ran into one idiot the whole time, headbutted me and ran off.

The music isn't great though and that damn uh ah malia i said uh ah malia song gets really anoying.


----------

